# 1 speed or 2 speed?



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Im just getting in to trolling and have a question about reels. Currently I have 4 TLD 30's and a Tiburon Engineering which is bascially the same size. I am looking at getting some 50w's (mostly interested in tiagra's). My intention is to put some heavier line on (80#) to be able to high speed troll those big nasties at 24kts on our way out and back and then add them to the spread at the slower speeds. But my main question is how important and at what point do you use the 2 speed reels. There have been a few single speed reels for sale on here and they are quite a bit cheaper than the tiagra's 2 speed. I feel I have an adquate setup for my current ability and am not saying money isn't an issue but I would be willing to save until I can get the tiagra 2-speeds if they are worth the wait. What situations would they be crucial in? Any advice would be awesome thanks...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

TLD 50... plenty of reel for up to marlin and they are 2 speeds


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

When your high speed trolling you want to leave the boat in gear after the hook up. Any slack will allow the wahoo or king to shake the hook. At the speeds your talking about there will be a large hole in the fish's mouth from the inital hookup and without constant pressure from the boat still in gear you will loose fish. Because of the constant pressure required low gear is easier on the angler, you can get away with a one speed(high gear) but again low gear is easier. 

I'm afraid I wouldn't trust a composite framed reel to withstand the pressures associated with pulling a lure and trolling weight above 12 knots. If you dont think a TLD frame can be destroyed then a few mins on google can show you several. 

d-a


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You won't be disappointed that you went with the two speed. The poster above gave you the right info. High speed trolling, you must maintain good forward motion after hookup or all your effort will just result in torn mouth fish swimming around. You will absolutely love the low gear. Also, low is great for the end game or marlin that are sulling down deep. You are already spending good money, get what the professionals use 2 speed Tiagras.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

With the Tiagra 50W's you can also add a top shot of braid for high speed Wahoo fishing. This is only for a dedicated Wahoo set up. 

You will be happy with the Tiagra's in any size..!!

I use 40 lb. on the 30W's and 50 lb. on the 50W's...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> With the Tiagra 50W's you can also add a top shot of braid for high speed Wahoo fishing. This is only for a dedicated Wahoo set up.
> 
> You will be happy with the Tiagra's in any size..!!


Why would you not load the reel with braid and then add a mono topshot? Seems to me you have it backwards


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

_Here's another option you could consider_. I had Cals beef up some Penn 30W's and 50 W's they are bad to the bone. I use the 30 W's for everything trolling and the 50 W's when it's for something big. Beefed up smaller reels spooled with braid and a top shot of mono give you the line capacity and brawn of the larger reels. It's amazing what he can do with a reel and his prices are reasonable.

Cal's 2 Speed Reel Conversions. - Tel: 626-357-4441 - Penn International and Shimano Reel Conversions


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Some run straight spectra or wire line for wahoo...less resistance so lures run deeper. If I had endless resources I'd run 2 80 bent butts for high speed and use straight spectra, no need to take a rod out of holder for wahoo, not much fight in em after eating steel at 20+ knots with 22# of drag... That being said, we run 50w tiagras with short bent butts, backed, then topped w/80 mono. Troll the heaviest you got, cause you never know when you'll hook a fish of a life time. I have fought lots o fish for long periods at all angles, and never engaged low gear...a lot of charter guys run old 12/0 with metal spools and wire line on slow action rods for their wahoo rig.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I just had a great deal fall in my lap for some 2speed international 50w's so I'm gonna jump on them!


----------

